# Welchen leichten 650B CC Carbon Hardtail Rahmen könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?



## timor1975 (23. August 2016)

Siehe Thema-Titel:

Welchen leichten 650B CC Carbon Hardtail Rahmen könnt Ihr mir empfehlen?

Danke
Timo


----------



## oberhausen123 (23. August 2016)

ich fahre den Scale 700 mit HMX Fasern also Modelle RC , Premium und sl in der 2015er Variante . Hab nichts zuz meckern , leicht , steif , Race -Geometrie . 
Ich finde aber den Simplon 27.5 rahmen auch sehr interessant .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.R. (24. August 2016)

Denke auch, dass Du mit Scott nichts verkehrt machst. Ich fahre ein Scale seit 3 Jahren ohne Probleme und habe Scott vorher  bei einem anderen Rad als sehr kulant kennengelernt. Aus meiner Sicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## zedi (24. August 2016)

Auch ich bin ein begeisterter Scale 700 Fahrer!


----------



## Cycliste17 (31. Dezember 2016)

Fahrt ihr mit dem Scale auch bei schlechtem Wetter? Die Rahmen werden ja nicht lackiert, also kann die Matrix durch Wasser oder Salz delaminieren. Ich hatte mal eine Sattelstütze ohne Topcoat, die bekam viele kleine weiße Flecke.


----------



## memphis35 (31. Dezember 2016)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Die Rahmen werden ja nicht lackiert,


Wo hast denn diese Weisheit her ?


----------



## Cycliste17 (1. Januar 2017)

Von Bike24, NET: naked external Tube. Der Rahmen hat keine Beschichtung um Gewicht zu sparen. Ich persönlich mag den Scale auch, würde dann aber doch den Razorblade nehmen.


----------



## oberhausen123 (1. Januar 2017)

Das mit dem Wetter ist garkein Problem, was wäre das denn für ein Rahmen, den man nicht bei schlechten Wetter fahren könnte ^^


----------



## Cycliste17 (1. Januar 2017)

Wenn der Scale Rahmen das verträgt ist es doch okay, wie lange fährst Du den denn schon? Der Unterschied besteht ja darin, daß es einen Profirennfahrer nicht interessiert wie dauerhaltbar die Teile sind. Leicht sein muss das Rad und bis zur Ziellinie halten. Dann hat es den Zweck erfüllt. Als Hobbybiker ist man aber ein paar Jahre auf dem Rad unterwegs.


----------



## oberhausen123 (1. Januar 2017)

Fahre das Rad seit knapp einem Jahr. Auch bei Wettkäpfen und bei jeden Wetter. Das greift die Struktur nicht an. Das einzige was passieren kann, wie bei jedem Rahmen sind Stürze oder Steinschläge .


----------



## timor1975 (24. Januar 2017)

Jetzt beginnt der Aufbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redrocky (24. Januar 2017)

Hammer!


----------



## oberhausen123 (24. Januar 2017)

Super Rahmen, bin auf den Aufbau gespannt ! was ist dein Ziel ?, Falls du eine passende Gabel oder Laufräder suchst (DT OPM ODL Custom, MCFK )-> PN, genau den gleichen Rahmen habe ich auch zu vergeben


----------



## timor1975 (25. Januar 2017)

Es gibt kein ausgewiesenes Ziel, jedenfalls nicht bzgl. Gewicht etc!.
Es soll einfach ein schönes Bike werden, mit dem ich viel Spaß habe.

Vielen Dank für das Angebot, aber ich habe bereist alle Teile zusammen. Die werden einfach vom Vorgänger übernommen. Das war ein "vergewaltigter" Simplon Razorblade 26".

Die Gabel wird übrigens eine Lefty.


----------



## Cycliste17 (27. Januar 2017)

Was haltet ihr vom Cube Reaction GTC, halten die Rahmen für XC? Sind nicht die leichtesten aber kosten auch nicht viel. Habe mir letzte Woche eine 29 Zoll Stadtschlampe aus dem Elite Super HPC gebaut. Fährt sich leicht, Steifigkeit ist nicht schlecht. Beim Steuersatz war Nacharbeit nötig weil die Lager nicht passten. Sonst war nichts zu bemängeln.


----------



## tomke (29. Januar 2017)

Also ich fahr das Cube Reaction GTC als 27,5er bei XC-Rennen. Für den Preis ein unschlagbar günstiger Renner. Mit bissl Tuning bin ich auf 9,2 kg gekommen.


----------



## the donkey (30. Januar 2017)

Ich habe mir ebenfalls auf Grundlage des Cubes ein Bike aufgebaut was mich positiv überrascht hat.
Rahmengewicht liegt bei 21" 1260gr das find ich als nicht zu schwer
Ich fahre keine Rennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (30. Januar 2017)

Leicht sind die Rahmen. Meiner wiegt in 21" 1155g. Wollte nur mal ne Erfahrung hören, wie lange der Rahmen bei Belastung hält. Preislich liegen die unter China-Carbon. Deswegen frage ich mich auch warum Viele so scharf auf die Fernost-Teile sind, wenn Markenware hier gleich oder weniger kosten.


----------



## Schwitte (30. Januar 2017)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Preislich liegen die unter China-Carbon.


Was zahlst du denn für so einen Cube-Rahmen?


----------



## the donkey (30. Januar 2017)

Eine Übersicht

http://www.schlierseer-bikeparts.de/hardtail.htm


----------



## Cycliste17 (1. Februar 2017)

Für den Elite Super HPC habe ich 400 gezahlt. War im Outlet. Den Reaction GTC würde ich für 350 bekommen.


----------



## timor1975 (2. Februar 2017)

Fast fertig.....


----------



## AndreZ. (5. Februar 2017)

Fette Bude Timo 

Grüße aus Hamburg, auch an Steffen und deine Eltern.

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja 2017 mal im Wald!?


----------



## timor1975 (5. Februar 2017)

Hi Andre,

auch viele Grüße nach wi und an Deine Eltern. Dieses Jahr wollen wir wieder mehr MTB fahren, allerdings weniger Wettkämpfe. 

Vielleicht trotzdem mal irgendwo. Würde mich freuen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2017)

Bleibt das zwischen Steuerrohr und Brücke so?


----------



## AndreZ. (5. Februar 2017)

Wird eigentlich auch mal wieder Zeit...sind schon 20 Jahre vergangen  unglaublich...


----------



## timor1975 (5. Februar 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Bleibt das zwischen Steuerrohr und Brücke so?



Was sollte sich wie ändern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2017)

Z. B. Vorbau zwischen obere Brücke und Steuerrohr packen. So ist da ja ein elendig langes Nichts.


----------



## Flo7 (5. Februar 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Z. B. Vorbau zwischen obere Brücke und Steuerrohr packen. So ist da ja ein elendig langes Nichts.



Das Thema hatten wir im Tour-Forum auch schon...


----------



## timor1975 (5. Februar 2017)

@AndreZ.: Meinte natürlich WL! ;-)




lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Z. B. Vorbau zwischen obere Brücke und Steuerrohr packen. So ist da ja ein elendig langes Nichts.



Selbst wenn ich wollte, würde es nicht gehen. Es sind nur 35mm Platz!


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2017)

timor1975 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ich wollte, würde es nicht gehen. Es sind nur 35mm Platz!


Wenn du wolltest, ginge es mit einem Vorbau á la Syntace Flatforce


----------



## Flo7 (5. Februar 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wenn du wolltest, ginge es mit einem Vorbau á la Syntace Flatforce




Dann müsste man auch nur noch einen Spacer nehmen


----------



## timor1975 (5. Februar 2017)

So sieht's ohne die Hülse aus.


----------



## timor1975 (8. Februar 2017)

So, habe jetzt mal nachgemessen, ob ich den Kieferbrecherdomaufbau überhaupt hinbekomme.
Es ist nicht möglich, weil zwischen integrierter Lagerschale und Brücke lediglich 32mm Platz ist und mit der originalen Ritchey Kappe sogar nur < 28mm. Somit passt der Flatforce mit seinen 35mm nicht!

Hat sich das Thema also auch erledigt! Egal, ob ich nun will oder nicht. ;-)


----------



## Flo7 (8. Februar 2017)

würde sich ausgehen 

Schaftklemmenhöhe  
  27 mm (55 mm)  










  Mindesteinstecktiefe (Schaft)  
  22 mm (min. überstehende Gabelschaftlänge)


----------



## timor1975 (9. Februar 2017)

Jetzt nochmal an die Experten hier. 

Gibt es eine Alternative (Länge der Schaftklemmung unter 30mm) zu dem Syntace Flatforce Vorbau. Der ist mir zu heftig vom Winkel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timor1975 (12. Februar 2017)

Was haltet Ihr von dem BASSO Diamante Vorbau? Der hat wohl eine KLemmhöhe von 25mm und es gibt ihn mit 0 Grad. Das würde vom Winkel gut passen!


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Februar 2017)

Da er ganz unspektakulär aussieht, kann man das durchaus ausprobieren. Ich finde jetzt nur keine Bezugsquelle.


----------



## timor1975 (12. Februar 2017)

Da habe ich schon was gefunden. Entweder direkt bei BASSO oder SMI Radsport.

Besonders günstig ist er so oder so nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Februar 2017)

timor1975 schrieb:


> Besonders günstig ist er so oder so nicht.


Dachte ich mir schon irgendwie.


----------



## matt017 (12. Februar 2017)

timor1975 schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von dem BASSO Diamante Vorbau? Der hat wohl eine KLemmhöhe von 25mm und es gibt ihn mit 0 Grad. Das würde vom Winkel gut passen!



Den hab ich bei meiner Recherche auch gefunden. Hatte das gleiche vor wie du ;-)
Zwei Sachen gilt es zu beachten: Die angegebene Klemmhöhe bezieht sich nur auf den inneren Teil, wo der Schaft tatsächlich geklemmt wird. Durch die spezielle Form (an die Basso Rahmen angepasst) benötigst du aber oben und unten jeweils einen kleinen Spacer um auf eine ebene Fläche zu kommen. Unten reicht evtl. die Steuersatzabdeckung, oben brauchst du aber auf jeden Fall etwas, sonst liegt der Klemmring vom Schaft nur punktuell auf dem Vorbau auf.
Und der Vorbau ist leider sackschwer. Ich meine, meiner wiegt mit 0° und 100mm irgendwas zwischen 160 und 170g.
Beides kann ich nochmal genau nachschauen/messen für dich, falls Interesse...

Achja, er ist übrigens übrig bei mir, weil ich das Projekt verworfen habe... ;-)

PS: Durch die sehr breite Form passt er optisch auch ziemlich gut unter die Brücke. Schlanke Vorbauten sehen in diesem Fall immer komisch aus. Ich hab meinen übrigens bei S-Tec gekauft. War einiges unter der UVP...


----------



## timor1975 (20. Februar 2017)

Hallo matt017,

ich habe Deinen Beitrag leider erst heute gelesen und bereits den Vorbau s-tec bestellt. Hättest Du mir Deinen verkaufen wollen!?
der Vorbau soll diese Woche kommen und dann werde ich es mal zusammenstecken. Vielleicht brauche ich oben gar keinen Spacer, wenn die obere Gabelbrücke auf dem Vorbau aufliegt.

Ich bin selbst gespannt wie/ob es klappt und wie es letztlich aussieht. Habe ich mich letztlich dazu entschlossen, weil ich unter normalen Umständen (konventionelle Gabel) nicht so viele Spacer verbauen würde, wie es jetzt der Fall ist.

Ich werde weiter berichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timor1975 (5. April 2017)

Nach etlichen Problemen mit dem Vorbau endlich fertig!


----------



## Redrocky (5. April 2017)

Viel besser! Extrem cooler Aufbau.


----------



## Flo7 (6. April 2017)

Super, is ja wie 1000:1!!

Gefällt jetzt richtig gut  Welcher Vorbau ist es jetzt, weil Faltforce dürfte es keiner sein oder?

Lg Flo


----------



## timor1975 (6. April 2017)

Richtig! Es ist der BASSO Diamante Vorbau mit 0 Grad (s.o.).

Vielen Dank nochmal an matt017 !!!


----------



## matt017 (6. April 2017)

Wow! So muss das sein!
Gefällt mir sogar besser wie die originale Cannondale Kombination.

Aber bei einem kleinen Detail musst du noch mal ran: Ein 1.5" Ahead Deckel...

PS: Hast du jetzt eigentlich spezielle Spacer drüber/drunter?


----------



## timor1975 (6. April 2017)

Nein, unter dem Vorbau ist eine ca. 1mm starke Carbonunterlegscheibe und der Klemmkonus des Steuersatzes und oben ein 5mm Carbonspacer, der genau in die vorgegebene Ausformung passt. Davor habe ich einfach eine Moosgummischicht gemacht, um es optisch an den Vorbau anzupassen.

Den Vorbau wollte ich erst selbst lackieren, dann doch eloxieren lassen. Der Eloxierer hat es jedoch nicht hinbekommen und dann habe ich ihn einfach selbst lackiert. Mal sehen wie lang es hält. Ggf. kommt er nächsten Winter nochmal zum Pulvern.

Ich werde erstmal nichts dran machen, sondern einfach nur fahren. Freue mich schon sehr darauf.


----------



## matt017 (6. April 2017)

Oh man, dann hat der Vorbau ja schon einiges erlebt mit 0km...
Aber nach solchen Aktionen freut man sich, wenn man die Werkzeugkiste zu lassen kann und einfach fahren geht.


----------

